# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  How to run IRP5's on Pastel Payroll?

## J7J

Hi,

How do you run the IRP5 report on Pastel Payroll?  I you do a IRP5 run now (for the bi-annual reconciliation), will it not clear out the balances and start again at zero (as if you did a year end?)

Please help :-)

----------


## geraldenek

hi, it will not clear the balances

----------

J7J (31-Oct-11)

----------


## Natashca

Good day,
Can I print multiple copies of the irp5's ?  I want to give a copy to each empoyee and i want to keep an extra copy on file....
Im still very new in Pastel Payroll...
Mnay thanks
Natashca

----------


## Christel

Hi Natashca,
Only IRP5's/IT3a's generated via easyfile or e-filing can be given out to staff.  You can print as many as you want, remember to always keep the soft copies with the emp501 recon in a safe place.

----------


## TravisZA

Whenever I try and run the IRP5/IT3(a) certificates on Pastel it tells me that my employees were not included in the run - any ideas why? I've run the exception report and everything is in order, i.e. no exceptions come up???

----------


## Christel

TravisZA, have you run the payroll, i.e. no employees must be "unprocessed".  Also, you need to be on the latest version of payroll and you must be in 'year end' mode.
Why do you want to print the certificates in any case?  You need to produce the certificates in E-filing or Easyfile.

----------


## TravisZA

Hi, I'm not in YE mode so maybe thats it. Reason I want to process them is that its the fist year I'm processing the employees myself (we used to outsource) so I just want to make sure everything is working 100% before I start proper.

----------


## LizaC

Hi there, I am also fairly new to Pastel Payroll. I use Payroll & HR Pastel 2018. I need to create IRP5's too and do not know where to start I tried looking on the knowledge base to find help, but I am struggling. The company I am doing payroll for is an Namibian based company and they are not as technological friendly as SA, the do not have E-filing. I thus need to create the IRP5's and print them for each employee who the in turn needs to do a manual submission. Please advise, where can I find a guide

----------


## LizaC

When I started the process it mentioned something about reports that I first need to print. Please help

----------


## Mike C

Hi LizaC - I don't know what version of Payroll you have but the process should be the same.  

The reports that I usually do are: 

a 12 month "Monthly Analysis Report"
The IT3(a)  and IRP5 Checklist
The EMP501 Reconciliation

To do the Montly Analysis goto "View \Payroll reports \Monthly Analysis"
Select all, and print - or save as PDF

Do a Check List by going to "View/Statutory Reports"  Select the IRP5 Checklist
Select Screen in the PRINT TO drop down menu
Select the PRINT STATUS as BOTH
Ensure the the SHOW TAX TOTAL DETAILS check box is checked.

Do the same with Your IT3(a)s

To Print select VIEW/STATUTORY REPORTS/IRP5 CERTIFICATES.
Select OK
Select the FINAL PRINT option in the PRINT STATUS box.

----------


## LizaC

Thank you Mike C I will follow these steps. Will give feedback when done. Once again thank you

----------


## LizaC

Oh I have version 2019 Update 1a

I updated recently

----------


## LizaC

Hi Mike C

Ok I tried what you listed. There is unfortunately no IT3(a) and IRP5 Checklist under Statutory reports. 

See attach image these are the options I have

----------


## Mike C

Hi LizaC - I can see why you can't find it.  I presume that your Payroll has been set up for another country, and that is why the Statutory report is different.

This is a screen grab from my laptop.

----------


## LizaC

> Hi LizaC - I can see why you can't find it.  I presume that your Payroll has been set up for another country, and that is why the Statutory report is different.
> 
> This is a screen grab from my laptop.


Ok, so I am not being silly and overlooking. Yes I am indeed running payroll for another country. We run for Windhoek, anyone with experience here...please advise. IRP5 run

----------


## Mike C

Hi LizaC,

I did a bit of googling and came across this article for Namibia Employers:




> 3.1 THE EMPLOYER’S DUTIES
> An employer is required to:
> · Register as an employer with the Receiver of Revenue.
> · Inform the Receiver of Revenue in writing if there are any changes to the registered particulars.
> · Keep a record of the remuneration paid to each employee, as well as employees’ tax deducted.
> · Deduct the correct amount of tax from the employees' remuneration.
> · The employer are not allowed under any circumstances to make lesser tax deductions than those prescribed.
> · The employer is personally liable for any loss, which the Receiver of Revenue may suffer, as a result of failure to deduct the full amount of employees’ tax.
> · The employer may not have any agreement with an employee whereby they undertake not to deduct employees’ tax.
> ...


Which suggests to me that what South Africans call the IRP5 ... Namibians call the PAYE5.  I see from your screen grab that you have that option under Statutory reports.

Am I totally off-base here?

----------


## LizaC

> Hi LizaC,
> 
> I did a bit of googling and came across this article for Namibia Employers:
> 
> 
> 
> Which suggests to me that what South Africans call the IRP5 ... Namibians call the PAYE5.  I see from your screen grab that you have that option under Statutory reports.
> 
> Am I totally off-base here?


You are perfectly correct, I manged to get it sorted after all. My apologies for not giving an update. Thank you soooo much for your support.

----------

